# The Holy Valley of Qadisha



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

QADISHA, THE HOLY VALLEY​
The Qadisha Valley is located in Northern Lebanon. The valley is a deep gorge created by the river, Kadisha, that is also known with the name of Nahr Abu Ali when it reaches Tripoli, Lebanon. The most scenic section of the valley is stretched for approximately twenty kilometers between Bsharri and Tourza. 

The valley hosts some of the most ancient Christian monastic communities of the Middle East, including Deir Qannubin which used to be the See of the Maronite Patriarch, Deir Mar Elisha and Deir Mar Antonios Qozhaya which can be accessed from the town of Arbet Qozhaya. 

In 1998, the UNESCO added the valley to the list of World Heritage Sites because it is one of the most important early Christian monastic settlements in the world.[2] Historians believe that the Kadisha Valley has had monastic communities continuously since the earliest years of Christianity. UNESCO considers the monasteries of the Kadisha Valley as the most significant surviving examples of early Christian faith.
























Monastry of Mar Elisha






Map


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Bcharre is part of the Qadisha Valley

Bcharre, 1400 meters high and 120 km from Beirut, is a mountain town in a touristic area in north Lebanon and is at the top of the Qadisha valley 
and just below the Cedars forest and the Cedars Skiing resort. Bcharre is the hometown and resting place of Gibran Khalil Gibran (1883-1931) the 
mystic poet, painter and philosopher.

The journey to Bcharre passes through some of Lebanon's most spectacular scenery. The mountain road winds through the countryside where 
houses cling precariously to the cliffs, and a patchwork of vineyards and olive groves stretch out into the lush valleys. One of the country's 
most unforgettable vistas is of the Qadisha valley (a world heritage site) which plunges down toward the coast from the Cedars. 

The Cedars grove in Bcharre, known as Horsh Arz Al Rab (a world heritage site), is perhaps the best place to see the huge and majestic Cedars
of Lebanon as it contains some ancient trees. Among its Cedars are some 400 ancient ones and some of them are more than 1500 years old. 
The grove sits in Lebanon's highest mountain range, on Mount Makmel. From the summit of the mountain you have a panoramic view of the coast
of Lebanon, and on a clear day you can see the island of Cyprus.

SCROLL ======> SCROLL ======> SCROLLL =====>


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Beautiful gorge.


----------



## Tharsis Montes (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, that is very beautiful.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of uncle monsters


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing landscapes :drool:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Chucky.LB (Oct 16, 2007)

beirut guy said:


>


Which is the church with the beautiful pictures on the roof? its very nice!


----------



## tdtd (Oct 23, 2007)

*travel*

I lean to travel alone not in groups. And I have been to Spain a few times on travel by myself. I think it is a beautiful country, and I'd love to go back for awhile. Cities like tarragona and cadiz spain are all unforgettable. If you're in Barcelona be sure to check out the Picasso museum as well and the best way to get around Spain is by train. I recommend you go to Spain, if you want to travel to Europe.


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Very beautiful!  This just goes to show exactly how much diverse history exists in Lebanon, glad to see all of this on the UNESCO lists, I never knew about it's history, interesting read.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## PuroTequila (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, It's really beautiful, the scenery, and the town looks like enchanted


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Rasputin (Apr 28, 2006)

WHO PAINTS THE ROOF OF THE CHURCH? ITS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

tdtd said:


> I lean to travel alone not in groups. And I have been to Spain a few times on travel by myself. I think it is a beautiful country, and I'd love to go back for awhile. Cities like tarragona and cadiz spain are all unforgettable. If you're in Barcelona be sure to check out the Picasso museum as well and the best way to get around Spain is by train. I recommend you go to Spain, if you want to travel to Europe.


Wrong thread, haha.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)




----------

